# Hawaii Gate



## GG-1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aloha

After many years the train in Hawaii no longer has to stop for traffic on it's short journey, A crossing gate and flashers is installed. Video Here More to come.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 4, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> After many years the train in Hawaii no longer has to stop for traffic on it's short journey, A crossing gate and flashers is installed. Video Here More to come.


Didn't look like there were many or any tourists on that train.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 4, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> After many years the train in Hawaii no longer has to stop for traffic on it's short journey, A crossing gate and flashers is installed. Video Here More to come.


Whoa, is that in terms of rail transportation in HI??


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 4, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha
> ...


Aloha

The guy that did the video took it during the testing, If you rush  you could be here to ride it the first time as a tourist this Sunday, I might do it myself as it will be the 2nd Sunday, and they run the Wood Parlor car that they have restored on the 2nd Sunday.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha
> ...


Aloha

I don't know if it can be called transportation, as you get off at the same place you get on, but it is rail, 36" gage and in Hawaii.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 4, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


lol. Well at least you have something :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've ridden the train on the Dole Plantation, does that count?


----------



## George Harris (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe in a few years you can ride on some real rails in Honolulu, but it will not have any public road crossings.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 4, 2009)

George Harris said:


> Maybe in a few years you can ride on some real rails in Honolulu, but it will not have any public road crossings.


Aloha

George I sure hope so, but some 20 years ago we blew it and I am not sure the city "leaders" will get it right this time, or yet in time for me to ride in my lifetime. Also I wish they were planning a light airy structure Monorail as it would blend in much better while getting people around in a pleasant manor. What is on the drawing board appears to be a "heavy rail" being described as "light rail". I seem to remember the elevated structure is 35 feet wide at varying heights according to where it is passing.

Wish us Luck

Eric


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Mar 4, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> George I sure hope so, but some 20 years ago we blew it and I am not sure the city "leaders" will get it right this time, or yet in time for me to ride in my lifetime. Also I wish they were planning a light airy structure Monorail as it would blend in much better while getting people around in a pleasant manor. What is on the drawing board appears to be a "heavy rail" being described as "light rail". I seem to remember the elevated structure is 35 feet wide at varying heights according to where it is passing.


That hardly sounds any worse than the H-1 freeway.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 1, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, is that in terms of rail transportation in HI??
> ...


So would my trip back be called "transportation"? 

I traveled from PDX-CHI from Saturday to Tuesday. Then I went CHI-CVS-NOL-SAS-CHI from Tuesday to Sunday. So I went from CHI to CHI (and got off at the same place I got on)! 

OK, it was more than a few hours! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 1, 2009)

Eric, is the connection with Amtrak's Trans-Pacific Limited to Alaska guaranteed? :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Eric, is the connection with Amtrak's Trans-Pacific Limited to Alaska guaranteed? :unsure:


But remember - you must connect at CHI! :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


I think most people would call your trip crazy here on AU we'd call it taking the fun way


----------

